# EXTERIOR HOUSE PAINT/AIRBRUSH



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have started some rock formations using Wire Mesh and Stucco/ mortar mix. I want to add some "rock Color" to the stucco other than concrete color powers.

Has anyone used Exterior house paint in a air brush?

Got any ideas on this subject. 

Don't do it 

Can't be done

How do dilute it? 

Did you try it and have trouble?

Did you try it and over come your troubles.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I airbrush with latex and acrylic house paint all the time. I just dilute it with water. You may need to screen it to filter out any particles, but I've never had any problems with it. Good Luck, JJ! 
Chris


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, 
My dad uses mortar to make his rocks. Once dry he colors the stones using artist acrylics diluted with water in pump spray bottles. I am certain you could do the same thing with house paint. 
Don


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

You might want to go back and review what Pete and his wife accomplished.

Fake Rocks/Paint or Dye[/b]


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Exterior house paint is really pretty thick. I've blown Rustolleum Painters Touch (water based) through my airbrush after thinning with Windex. The big problem with house paint is that the color bits (very simple description) are much bigger than what we're used to in hobby paints. If you don't use a tiny tip and have it thinned it should go through. 
Hope this helps. 
Dave


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

You should be able to, depending on the type of airbrush. As others have pointed out, the pigments in the house paint are pretty big compared to that found in true airbrush paint. You reach a point of diminishing returns if you thin too much. I forget what the ratio should be but don't go beyond 50/50 mix.

You may also need to crank up the air pressure beyond what you would normally spray.

With all that said, I've used the cheap Harbor Freight external mix with pretty good results for this type of painting. As always, YMMV.


Bill


----------

